

Ask HN: How can I get hired as an apprentice? - arlandis

Specifically, I'm trying to figure out what exactly I need to learn in order to make my apprenticeship application stand out. I've already applied, and been rejected, for one apprenticeship. I'm fairly competent in Python and am in the process of learning Django, but it seems like most shops taking apprentices focus on Ruby and Rails. Should I try to become competent in those instead? How much should I learn about web development before I would make a suitable apprentice (in your opinion)?
======
chrisduesing
I don't have much experience with this personally, but I think it might
benefit you to seek out Dave Hoover and ask his advice.
<http://redsquirrel.com/dave/>

